# Young Cichlid Identification



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Hello all =3
Well, my Uncle sent me his Cichlids after taking down his tank, sadly only two survived the trip. One of them I know is a Firemouth, about 2.75". The other I'm quite sure is very young, about only an inch at most. I'm curious as to what he is exactly. The fish that didn't make it consisted of a breeding pair of Cichlids(I forget the name....think it started with an 'A')and a smaller baby that looked just like this guy. I at first assumed that this one was a baby from the breeding pair, but he looks kind of like a mini version of my Firemouth....so I'm a little confused. Perhaps someone more experienced in the different species can assist me?^^;

























I'm also curious as to the gender of my Firemouth, thought I might add that on as opposed to posting an entire new topic ^^;
















Maybe its too young to tell, but I'd like to see anyway...


----------



## david_vang559 (May 3, 2009)

It looks kinda like a convict. A very pale convict.


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope thats not a convict i think it might be a Vieja Argentea or Cichlasoma festae 
the top picture


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Too small to tell. It does appear to be in the _Amatitlania/Archocentrus/Cyptroheros_ group though.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

100% NOT an argentea. Looks like it may be amphilophus of some sort.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Hmm....I had been thinking Convict too after looking at some pictures, but after a bit of research i set that option aside. On other sites the_ Amatitlania/Archocentrus/Cyptroheros_ group has been suggested, so I'll look a bit more into that and see what I can find.

I'll also be going into town today to a very knowledgeable LFS. I'll bring some pictures and see if anyone there knows :3 But thank you all x3


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

First is a Cryptoheros sp. Looks something along the lines of C. spilurum, C. myrnae or C. septemfasciatus. Won't be able to tell till adult though.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agree
Pretty sure it is a Cryptoheros
altoflavus, myrnae, nanoluteus, sajica, septemfasciatus or spilurus.
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Cryptoheros
or Herotilapia/Archocentrus multispinosa not ruled out for me.

The eye (iris) colour is throwing me a bit because I would have expected it to be blue for most of them.

If you want to see some of those on this site for some reason they are under Archocentrus :-?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=18


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much^^

I believe we may have a winner though. The T-Bar Cichlid(_Cryptoheros sajica_)really seems to fit him in my opiniont. Of course, I most likely still very wrong, but for now I may just go with that until he gets a little older and I can tell for sure. My Uncle said he should grow pretty fast, so hopefully that won't be to long^^

EDIT: Hmm...you know what? I take that back. _Aequidens pulcher_ I think is what it is adn I'm almost positive this time. =3


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Ugh, and sorry for a double post, it won't let me edit :/ But heres a better picture of my little guy...


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Up, suspicions confirmed. Now 100% sure hes a Blue Acara, _Aequidens pulcher_. The E-mail my uncle sent telling us about the fish had actually just arrived today :/ Darn G-mail....
Anyway, I suppose that clears up the mystery xD Next to find his gender...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately not an acara. :thumb:

With the new pic, I am thinking either spirlum or cutteri.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Umm, I'm afraid I have to disagree with you :/ Hes a baby of my Uncle's breeding pair of Blue Acaras(which didn't make the trip here). He identifies all the fish he sent to me in the e-mail...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I've bred blue acaras before. That fish doesn't even have an acara shape at all. 1000% not a blue acara.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Well...perhaps he was wrong, though I don't see how. I'll have to contact him and see what he says...

Edit: After looking over his E-mail again, I caught something that I didn't before(I hate dyslexia...). His exact description of the fish are 'Blue Eyed Acara'. I'm going to assume thats different then the Blue Acara?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It could be, blue eyed cichlid is a common name for a couple of the _Cyptoheros_ species ...


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

I've been looking a bit more into it, Blue-eyed Cichlid must be what he is, though he is really similar to a _Cryptoheros cutteri_. I can't find a common name for it, is it called a Blue-eyed as well?
But how does that relate to an Acara? Was my Uncle misinformed?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I am told the way to tell Acaras from other exCichlasoma is
Look at the back end of the dorsal fin (towards the caudal end) where it joins the body, if the scales appear to carry on from the body into the fin (only a row or 2), then one of the exCichlasoma, if there is no sign of the scales merging with the dorsal fin then you have Aequidens.
Not easy and often miss Ided.

It is looking more Cryptoheros to me now and I think this bit looks better and better.


straitjacketstar said:


> First is a Cryptoheros sp. Looks something along the lines of C. spilurum, C. myrnae or C. septemfasciatus. Won't be able to tell till adult though.


not sure about the cutteri but maybe.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

24Tropheus said:


> Well I am told the way to tell Acaras from other exCichlasoma is
> Look at the back end of the dorsal fin (towards the caudal end) where it joins the body, if the scales appear to carry on from the body into the fin (only a row or 2), then one of the exCichlasoma, if there is no sign of the scales merging with the dorsal fin then you have Aequidens.
> Not easy and often miss Ided.


Honestly I'm not sure I could get close enough to him to look properly, he and my Firemouth are actually quite skittish and afraid of me. They seem to be getting better, but for now if I try to look I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get a clear view...

I'm thinking that hes probably either a _Cryptoheros spilurus_ or a _Cryptoheros cutteri_, but cutteri seems to be what he looks like most. I have no clue :/ I suppose I'll have to wait until he grows....


----------

